# I'm thinking of you baby



## andyyyhighlander

Hi all , can someone translate this into romanian for me please?

I'm thinking of you baby and I hope all goes well at the doctor

Multumesc..

oops , its to a woman..

Andy


----------



## alinapopi

_Mă gândesc la tine, iubito, şi sper că totul a fost ok la medic._
__ 
__ 
__


----------



## Trisia

_Mă gândesc la tine, iubito, 

...şi sper că totul a fost ok la medic. _This means "I hope all _went _well at the doctor's." You can use that if she's already been there. Otherwise, perhaps "şi sper ca totul să fie OK la medic."


----------



## alinapopi

Well done, Trisia.


----------

